# libdir and prefix dir



## batence (May 15, 2009)

if libdir have importance, can prefix dir have importance??:\
lol:
I mean if I use for prefix dir in configure process another dir of default and after make install, can I make system unstable or something not running right or something difficulties till I am using it? It's about perl.


----------



## cruzler (May 15, 2009)

As far as i know, it doesn't make the system become unstable.. prefix dir is only to decide, where is to installing the package.. and usually it just to make us know, about where is the package being installed.. 

But, u can correct me, if i am wrong..


----------

